# Icone Application impossible à remplacer



## rogerdelepierre (31 Mars 2011)

Je souhaite remplacer l'icone de Mail.app ( le timbre poste ) mais dans " Lire les infos " l'icone est grisée donc non remplaçable et le glisser/déposer  ne fonctionne pas. Pouvez vous me proposer une solution pour débloquer cette icone ? Merci


----------



## wath68 (31 Mars 2011)

Il faut changer ce fichier, dans le dossier Resources (clic droit sur Mail.app, afficher le contenu du paquet, Contents, Resources)  :
(attention de bien mettre le même nom)


----------



## rogerdelepierre (31 Mars 2011)

Merci de votre réponse mais cela ne fonctionne pas car l'icone à modifier est grisée et donc non copiable. C'est cela mon problème.
Une autre idée ?


----------



## Fìx (31 Mars 2011)

rogerdelepierre a dit:


> Merci de votre réponse mais cela ne fonctionne pas car l'icone à modifier est grisée et donc non copiable. C'est cela mon problème.
> Une autre idée ?



Dans les ressources de l'application? Étonnant! :mouais:

À tout hasard, es-tu administrateur de l'ordi?


----------



## rogerdelepierre (1 Avril 2011)

Mille excuses je m'étais absenté.

Oui bien sûr je suis l'administrateur.


----------



## madaniso (1 Avril 2011)

J'ai le même problème, j'ai changer avec la méthode indiquée plus haut et aussi avec Candybar.
Dans les deux cas, l'icone d'origine est remplacé, mais pas le meme icone que dans quand une application est pas encore ouverte dans le premier cas.

Avec Candy bar, icone affiche est Iso lol


----------

